# Venice starting tomorrow



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm taking my bay boat to Venice (4 people) and staying on a houseboat in the marina. I'm looking for someone (2 guys) who want to tow an offshore boat down there and stay with us. We will fish the 4 of us inshore and try to get out if the weather holds. If you come you'd have to either be a buddy boat or take us offshore. Call me if interested. 281-639-8589 Kevin
Leaving Tomball tonight/tomorrow am and staying until Thursday.


----------

